# 4-H Fair!!!



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i showed dairy goats this year at the county 4-H fair. 
i got grand champion yearling doe for one of my yearlings, the other one of my does got third saanen
my intermediate milker doe got 3 out of four and for produce of dam she got second of two
dam and daughter my doe and her daughter that i own won first pace saanen dam and daughter the other yearling i have with her dam that i don't own got second 
and for showmanship i won first prize in my class


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

and my dad agreed to add another breed of goat sometime in the near future!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations and great job!! 

What other breed of goat are you considering?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

thank you!
the breed we are considering is some sort of mini preferable Nigerian dwarf but mini lamancha will also be considered


----------

